
Show HN: MarkSearch - A Desktop Bookmarking App - Fudgel
https://darkle.github.io/MarkSearch/
======
eudoxus
Will there be a server I could run on my own hardware, that would allow me to
synchronize bookmarks from multiple devices?

~~~
Fudgel
No probably not sorry.

edit: although the bookmarks database is just an sqlite database file, so you
could maybe run a bash script and use curl to grab another database file from
another machine and use sqlite to merge the files maybe.

~~~
eudoxus
Maybe ill just run a public db server for my own use with some auth, and have
all my instances just point to that. Any reason you can think of for why a
remote instance wouldn't work (would just try to swap in mysql or something)?

------
asaddhamani
This looks great! If you browse a lot you're definitely going to feel the need
for an app like this.

